# REACTIVE DOG PARENTS



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hello,
Aron has recently started to show signs of dog reactivity on walks, so I searched and searched for resources to help us and came across this book. I loved it! It's simple, easy to understand, quick to read, and has lots and lots of great tips!
If you've read it, tell me if you liked it. I'll post here other good books regarding reactivity when I find them. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you're searching for other material, Victoria Stilwell has a lot of information, to help with reactive dogs.


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

Another must-read! There are many many great takeaways but here are some of my favorites. 

*"You can train any dog with human compassion, intelligence, fairness, and without fear or pain inflicted on the dog."*

"*Dominance theory* is an often-repeated myth that needs to die. It *damages the human-canine bond*. Modern scientific studies are proving that* it's the bond between the two species that makes dogs trainable and creates the space where dogs and humans can cohabitate*. We should be doing everything we can with our human brains to make sure that *the bond stays positive and healthy for the dog*."

"Instead of focusing on what we don't want the dog to do, think instead of *what we do want from him* and then *guide him (with motivation, not with force) to that behavior*. We need to be able to *take a step back in our training* when a dog repeats an unwanted behavior and *ask ourselves what we are doing that contributes to that behavior*. The dog is *getting something out of the behavior*, and it *probably stems from something that we are doing*." 

"We look into their eyes and feel love (call it an oxytocin spike if you work in a lab), and they look into our eyes and feel the same. Now imagine if you have hit, punched, kicked, or hanged your dog. What do you think is released inside his body when he looks into your angry human eyes? It won't be oxytocin."


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

If you have any touch with dogs, you HAVE TO read this book. So good, informative yet easy to understand and it will transform your training.


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

For folks that are not into books and prefer to listen to podcasts here are three AMAZING episodes: 
GRC Dog Talk Leash Reactivity: https://open.spotify.com/episode/1i...mUYDm_PoNu0Q&utm_source=copy-link&dl_branch=1
GRC Dog Talk Faith in Handler: https://open.spotify.com/episode/7C...y5yQJlnGLiJQ&utm_source=copy-link&dl_branch=1
Something to Bark About Fear, Aggression and Blue Ribbon Emotions: https://open.spotify.com/episode/0A...uNKlctbYNQhg&utm_source=copy-link&dl_branch=1


----------

